# Problem installing HTOP in FreeBSD 6.2



## scottemick (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the linux compibility binaries loaded. 



```
webserver001# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    6 0xffffffff80100000 967700   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80a68000 718      accf_data.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80a69000 1408     accf_http.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff80a6b000 103d0    ipmi.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff80a7c000 2490     smbus.ko
```

I installed the libtool, and ncurses 5.7.  But when i run make I get the following error:



```
===>   htop-0.8.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.4 - found
===>   htop-0.8.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.9 - found
===>   htop-0.8.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   htop-0.8.3 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   htop-0.8.3 depends on shared library: ncursesw.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ncursesw.5 in /usr/ports/devel/ncurses
===>   Returning to build of htop-0.8.3
Error: shared library "ncursesw.5" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
```

I'm not that well versed in FreeBSD, and I have searched all over for someone else getting this error and can't seem to find anything. Any help greatly appreciated.

Scott Emick


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe edit the Makefile to change ncursesw.5 to libncursesw.5 ?? Another workaround maybe, but it would take a while to re-figure it out.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you actually have /usr/compat/linux/lib/libncursesw.so.5 on your system? That's what the port is looking for, due to its Linux-background (and the use of lsof, which is non-FreeBSD).


```
===>  Configuring for htop-0.8.3_2
***********************************************************
htop(1) requires linprocfs(5) to be mounted. If you don't
have it mounted already, please add this line to /etc/fstab
and run `mount linproc`:
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
***********************************************************
```


----------



## scottemick (Nov 11, 2010)

No I do not have /usr/compat/linux/lib/libncursesw.so.5 on my system, and I was mistaken the linux compatibility isn't running either.  

If I try to install, I get this:



```
webserver001# cd linux_base-f9
webserver001# make
===>  linux_base-f9-9_1,1 compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2 is not supported, please use 2.6.16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f9.
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

After loading the linux kernel module:
`# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16`

And add that sysctl to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 11, 2010)

I've installed htop without linux compatibility, it requires a mountpoint mounted ... The first post and my answer points to a shared library version not in a /linux/ subdirectory.  If that would make the install easier. 
	
	



```
mount_linprocfs procfs /compat/linux/proc
```
 maybe required before the port builds, BUT the fix I suggested above might also apply.  Good chance anyway for that command line.


----------

